

Java's Not Dying, it's Mutating - jmartin
http://m.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/02/javas-not-dying-its-mutating.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
kls
While Java is not in jeopardy of dieing any time soon, It has most certainly
been mugged in the back ally by Oracle and is banged up pretty bad. While Java
the languadge is a bit verbose at times I never felt that it was in real
danger. The library wealth if nothing else kept people fixed to it. But with
Oracle's stewardship, it has given people the reason to ignore all the
practical reason to stick with Java and move on to other pastures. The problem
is none of the cool kids are using Java anymore and that is a real problem,
that means new problems sets and new solutions will be accomplished in other
languadges it also means all those libraries and the developers who graciously
write them and distribute them for free are going to start looking to work in
other languages, these political problems do present a serious threat to
Java's crown and it seems that Oracle is oblivious to the fact or sees value
in monetizing it to the pulp while it can squeeze Java technology adopters.

------
swGooF
Plus many of the new Graph Databases are written in Java. Neo4j and OrientDB

------
Rhapso
Arguably, most corpses do mutate into other things. This is just an argument
of semantics. Java as we knew it is going away. This is as close to "dead" as
philosophical ideals get.

